# Beardies



## Tyke2002 (Mar 16, 2012)

As i'm still fairly new to all this, and spent hours trawling through the forums.... just wondering what folk think are the signs of a "happy" bearded dragon, a stressed/unhappy one.

Also theres not really any self diagnosis things to give newbies like me a rough guide to what could be wrong, so what are the signs of an ill dragon, ie what would it be doing if it had parasites, about to shed etc.

Mine are booked in with a reptile vet who i read on here is brilliant on friday so we shall see why they aren't eating etc.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope these help -

Home - R.E.P.S.

Advice group -

See link in my sig below.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/328852063837467/


----------



## Tyke2002 (Mar 16, 2012)

yeah its more a kind of

When my beardies happy he....

When he's stressed he...

If he has parasites he will become...

etc etc, suppose a guide to a beardies mood/symptoms/body language/colours etc..... an idiots guide for newbies like me ha


----------



## beardygirl2012 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tyke2002 said:


> As i'm still fairly new to all this, and spent hours trawling through the forums.... just wondering what folk think are the signs of a "happy" bearded dragon, a stressed/unhappy one.
> 
> Also theres not really any self diagnosis things to give newbies like me a rough guide to what could be wrong, so what are the signs of an ill dragon, ie what would it be doing if it had parasites, about to shed etc.
> 
> Mine are booked in with a reptile vet who i read on here is brilliant on friday so we shall see why they aren't eating etc.



my 2 are never happier then when they are given the opportunity to have free run of the house, although they do love their cuddles, my female is especially fond of cuddles, but more with my partner, then with me, my male loves cuddles with me

my advice would be, get them out as much as possible, and make sure they have room to run around, but it is important to remember to shut all doors if you are going to let them run around, 

and make sure that also when they are in the viv, you spray them often, usually 3 to 4 times aday, 

make sure they have plenty of live food so they can hunt for it, like they do in the wild, 

make sure viv is througholy cleaned once a week, 

spot cleaning everyday if needed, if not needed then everyother day

make sure fresh water and greens is put down every day, 

with the greens, try to vary it, as they can be fussy feeders

e.g. my female wont eat greens but will eat carrots and dandilions, my male wont eat carrots or dandilions but will eat greens

hope this info is helpful: victory:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Misting dragons 3 or 4 times a day will increase the humidity in the viv and possible cause respiratory problems.
Think about where they come from....the desert....they only occasionally come across water and get most of their hydration from the green stuff they eat.
Its a good thing to give the dragon a nice warm (baby warm) bath once a week out of the viv. 

happy Dragon.....nice colour and eats like a pig. Clear eyes and alert.

unhappy dragon..... dark colour ...not eating ... sleeping during the day...

Dragons will hide health problems very well so you need to be vigilant.


----------



## Tyke2002 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah mine are currently having daily baths in some electolyte stuff for dehydration and a few other issues they had when we bought them. Both of them seem tl be perking up.... 

think the female hates me, but think thats because im currently having to force feed her the critical care stuff.


----------



## beardygirl2012 (Apr 22, 2012)

Paul B said:


> Misting dragons 3 or 4 times a day will increase the humidity in the viv and possible cause respiratory problems.
> Think about where they come from....the desert....they only occasionally come across water and get most of their hydration from the green stuff they eat.
> Its a good thing to give the dragon a nice warm (baby warm) bath once a week out of the viv.
> 
> ...


i ment to say every three or four days when spraying, but i was typing to fast and it went wrong lol, so was everything else i advised ok, as i am just going on my experiences with the ones we have


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

NEVER spray a dragon inside it's viv, it raises humidity and can cause respiratory infections!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Tyke2002 said:


> Yeah mine are currently having daily baths in some electolyte stuff for dehydration and a few other issues they had when we bought them. Both of them seem tl be perking up....
> 
> think the female hates me, but think thats because im currently having to force feed her the critical care stuff.



Tyke is sounds like you need more advice than just basic 'do they look sick'

Pop over to the lizard forums and give us a full rundown of your setup and temps etc. Also history on your dragons. Are they kept together? If so they you're probably going to want to split them up. 


This forum is more for basic setup and feeding advice, the lizard forum will put you in touch with people who would be able to offer you more advanced help to get your dragons well again.


----------



## Tyke2002 (Mar 16, 2012)

Temps all good, 110 basking, 95 ish hot end, 80 ish cool end, night time not dropped below 62.

They are together and perking up fine after the £280 vet bill for them ha.

He is still dopey, she's still a miserable git ! Not eating salad yet but he wolfs locusts down and she loves her crickets.

They are together, which reptile vet told me was fine, and funds are in bank ready for a second set up if/when required.

So far, so good.... Personality seems to come out more and more each day. THINK he's due to shed as he is scratching his mouth quite a bit and yawning/been grumpy/ digging/ hiding etc 

Think getting them has been a mistake, I now want something else)


----------



## brayson (May 7, 2012)

Paul B said:


> Misting dragons 3 or 4 times a day will increase the humidity in the viv and possible cause respiratory problems.
> Think about where they come from....the desert....they only occasionally come across water and get most of their hydration from the green stuff they eat.
> Its a good thing to give the dragon a nice warm (baby warm) bath once a week out of the viv.
> 
> ...


Yep i dont have to worry about my dragons then they must be on top of the world lol


----------

